#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Electrical and Electronics Engineering Notes >  >  Electrical Science DOE Fundamentals Handbook pdf

## solo25

DOE FUNDAMENTALS HANDBOOK ELECTRICAL SCIENCE

U.S. Department of Energy

The Electrical Science Fundamentals Handbook was developed to assist nuclear facility operating contractors provide operators, maintenance personnel, and the technical staff with the necessary fundamentals training to ensure a basic understanding of electrical theory, terminology, and application. The handbook includes information on alternating current (AC) and direct current (DC) theory, circuits, motors, and generators; AC power and reactive components; batteries; AC and DC voltage regulators; transformers; and electrical test instruments and measuring devices. This information will provide personnel with a foundation for understanding the basic operation of various types of DOE nuclear facility electrical
equipment.


*Key Words:* Training Material, Magnetism, DC Theory, DC Circuits, Batteries, DC Generators, DC Motors, AC Theory, AC Power, AC Generators, Voltage Regulators, AC Motors, Transformers, Test Instruments, Electrical Distribution





  Similar Threads: Fundamentals Handbook - Mechanical Science Volume -2 Fundamentals Handbook - Mechanical Science Volume - 1 DOE FUNDAMENTALS HANDBOOK ELECTRICAL SCIENCE pdf download handbook for electrical engineering for electrical engineers The Electric Power Engineering Handbook, Second Edition (Electrical Engineering Handbook) by Leonard L. Grigsby

----------

